# CaT vs Bobcat picture's



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

With all of this talk about Skid loader's lately we done a little freindly comparison, i have been thinking about buying a new toolcat and a new A-300 but i am still undecided

a freind of mine (farmermatt) was around the shop the other day with his new S-250 Bob-cat and i thought i'd take some picture's

we took the bucket's off and pushed coupler plate to plate,........and well, we'll just say it was not necesarally the "clash of the titans" lol. 

one machine wouldnt move the other they might as well be the same machine (different color) lol. 

the S-250 is a verticle lift, weighs 7850lbs and lifts 128"

The 246C is a radius boom weighs 7480lbs and lifts 122"

both of the machines will do something better than the other one, 
the CaT will flow 33gpm where the s-250 is 20.7gpm
oh' and the cat holds more fuel  but has 2 less horsepower 

The S-250 has my 84"snow bucket on it....so the first picture is deceiving

the CaT has a few more option's than this particular S-250 but you cant get a Bobcat of any size with quite as many option's as a CaT.

EDIT: something else i forgot to mention is that.... the lower "kick" panel in the cab of the Bobcat hits me about the knee's and in the CaT it hit's me just above the ankle's.. so with my bad back it is easier for me to get in and out of the CaT.

MATT: is their anything you would like to add?

PJ


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy fancy bobcats there pj, I thought having an enclosed cab and heat was a bit step up. Those cat seats look comfy and all the computer controlled stuff look cool.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What hell, no video?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

no, no video's......camera phone junk...MAD

i had one of my hired hand's video'ing the whole event......but he got the "Stop" and the "record" feature reversed.....to when he thought he was recording, he wasnt and when he thought he wasnt....he was...kinda some interesting stuff got said ......i didnt knwo he spoke that much english lamo 

i'll get a vid 'cause one guy there actually had a video/phone and i think his turned out alright 


the last pic is one of the NEW CaT undercarriage......two speed but i herd it's still only 'bout 10 mph

PJ


----------



## farmermatt (Oct 10, 2005)

I wonder if the 33 gpm is actual at coupler when we had the auger on each of them I didnt think either was faster turning the auger JMO 
, 
BOTH are great machines BOBCAT is less money than CAT but as I have said before they are my 1 and 2 picks 

I use my machine on the farm mainly manure,pallets,hay, brush, and almost anything else you can think of it is really a couldnt do without machine


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

If you're going to use a snow blower, big GPM is a must-have IMO. My Toolcat is rated at 27+ GPM and I wouldn't mind more. That's with a Bobcat SB200-72 (72") blower.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

you said that bobcat and cat are your # 1 and 2 pick. im just wondering why newholland isnt in ther???


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

PJ I really like your 246c. I have 2 246 (original series) 2- speed cab machines but I really like the visibilty and features in the new c-series cab.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

you wanna trade? lol

dont get rid of youre "A" series, they were better machines IMO, 

i don't like the electronic "traction controll" it is just too slow to react.


PJ


----------



## farmermatt (Oct 10, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;588282 said:


> you said that bobcat and cat are your # 1 and 2 pick. im just wondering why newholland isnt in ther???


#1 reason is absolutly no dealer support we have a dealer but NO support from them 
I did look at them and I wasnt impressed jmo


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im not trying to nag just wondering what your reasoning is? im in the market right and i own a older bobcat 743. i have used the newholland and the cat. i think the newholland way out powers the cat. i started looking bobcat the past few weeks. im not in a rush to buy a machine i just dont wanna make a mistake or an oversight that will cost me down the road. not a fan of the cat and no dealer around me that i know of. so im torn between a bobcat 873 i think. it will reach 10'6'' and a newholland 180. both are used and there is dealers around me for both. there are 2200hrs on the BC and brand new tires, heat, need front door, and comes with rock bucket 13,500.00

the new holland has 890 hrs, 65% life left on the tires no bucket, 2 speed, and has heat and full cab. 17,000.00

now im not rich, but i dont wanna make a 13,500 mistake and not get the newholland but i dont have all of the funds yet for the NH............ just looking for some info not to get in a pissing contest. thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

this relates back to a story that I was discussing with somone on another forum. Matt put it best when he said dealer support. 

Around here most of the farming machinery is of a green color. The reason being that there is a green machinery dealer any way that you go within about 30 miles. The other colors have few dealers in the area and their mechanical staff is not to the same level as the green dealer.

And on the the new holland thing, most of the farmers in the area have new hollands for their skid steers. Is it a better machine... I have ran them both for a lot of hours. There are things on both that I like and things I hate. It all comes back to word of mouth. If alot of guys have good luck with the dealer in the area, they will sell far more machines.


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

The New AMICS update for the Cat C series will make some significant strides forward. Should be able to perform more up to spec, push deeper into anti stall and speed up the hydraulics, as well as user selectable profiles. (3 of them)

If that's the case by Cat brass' numbers it will perform as good as (setting 1) or better than anything out there now (setting 2-3) in class for class comparison, but at the end of the day, only time will tell. update should be out by june 09???? that's the guess. No question Cat has the engineering, it looks to be a matter of removing the training wheels. 

This is all info we got from Lawnsite, it's been talked about there quite a bit. I own a 246C and I certainly look forward to this update.

Cheers


----------



## assocpowertrain (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm going with CAT...considering were an authorized dealer for CAT hehe...


----------

